# Tell us about your Kindle Christmas Present!



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So, very interested in the new Kindle Owners that are joining our ranks OR those that received a great Kindle accessory!  Let us know how good Santa was with your Kindle Christmas!


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

well, after all the dramas with amazon taking forever to ship my kindle (I swear my order was just sitting on someones inbox and wasn't fulfilled until I started to cause a stink! I'm still considering asking for a refund for the shipping fee as it took 2 weeks to ship!)

ANYWAYS.

I am in Australia,and not many people know what a Kindle or an e-book reader is, so I've spent a fair amount of time giving demos! I charged it up (which was torture cos I just wanted to use it straight away!) Put it in its new lime green Mizu case from Amazon, and started reading _the lovely bones_ and I'm now 35% of the way through it!

The black flash thing that happens when you click next page was a little concerning at the start because I didn't think I could get used to it, but i have and I seem to be reading faster through the book on the kindle than I would have in a paperback version... I don't know if that's down to the easy font or if its because it's new....

but I'm loving it!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I think many of us noticed we read faster on the kindle.. and I know we read more.

Mine may just have been a replacement K1, But I am happy with it.. amd tomorrow it gets fresh screensavers, and I will finish making its new cover tomorrow.


----------



## Badandy (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a Kindle 2i and I got a very cool black leather Cole Haan case.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't get a new Kindle myself, but we gave one to our daughter who didn't have one, I got a K2 for my husband because he liked hers so much (he had a K1 that I gave him last year), and our other daughter (who had a K1) got a K2 from her husband.  So it was a very Kindle-y Christmas for everyone BUT me.  But I'm all set with my K1 and my Sony 300, so I can't complain!  All were thrilled with their K2s.

Oh, and since our daughter got the new K2 from her husband, we got her an Oberon cover, and gave both girls extended warranties from Square Trade - they both have toddlers AND animals so it seems pretty prudent to have the accidental coverage.

Now what to do with DH's K1?  We'll sell one - will it be mine with the little scratch on the screen (but she's all decked out in her skin & Oberon) or his that does have an extended warranty?  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

My daughter got a K1 and a blue Oberon ROH (with corners) for Christmas.  She has already gone on Amazon to find some books to download.  What did she choose to download first?  Dracula!

I got a sky blue Oberon K2 Dragonfly pond (no frog!) from my husband.  He also got me a ifrogz case for my iphone.

Now, I need to go check decalgirl for skins on my netbook and maybe a new one for my phone to more match my ifrogz case.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Whew! Christmas finally arrived and I opened my Kindle - still in the unopened shipping box! I was nervous about deregistering and registering, but it was a piece of cake! I then ordered some Freebies that I had browsed earlier: Beautiful Joe, Mossy Creek, and The Crossroads Cafe. All within seconds. Before I read the Thank you for ordering message the book was on my Kindle!

Now to go to Audible.com, add my new Kindle and d/l all my unread audible books to my Kindle. Is this cool or what! I ordered an M-edge cover, which should arrive on Monday or Tuesday. Once I see it I'll order a skin to match.

This is soooooooooo cool! I'm sooooo happy! I also got a Tumi tote, a briefcase, a 12-pc watch set (interchangeable bezzels and bands), a parrot necklace and a $50 audible.com gift card -- betcha know what I'll be buying!!! The screen on the Kindle is soooo clear! Amazing. Now I'll need a light. I have some Browstone booklights and that might suffice. 

This was a great Christmas as far as gifts went. Had my entire family here and that was great. The Kindle had to be held by everyone!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone who has joined the fold! Happy reading!


----------



## andy_in_virginia (Dec 3, 2009)

I got an M-Edge Platform Leather Jacket and one of their matching booklights and an Amazon gift card (and enough cash to buy another).

I am very pleased!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I opened my Kindle a couple of weeks ago, as well as my M-Edge case and DecalGirl skin (my DH is still complaining about me not waiting!).  Well, I was opening gifts this morning and he got me a reading light (my repeated STRONG hints worked!) and a BEAUTIFUL Borsa Bella bag.  Boy, am I a happy camper!!!


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

As I figured, there was a K2i waiting for me under the tree. I'm glad too be back in the fold of owning an ebook reader. This past 6 months without one has given me a new appreciation of them.


----------



## tedmcardle (Dec 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> My daughter got a K1 and a blue Oberon ROH (with corners) for Christmas. She has already gone on Amazon to find some books to download. What did she choose to download first? Dracula!
> 
> I got a sky blue Oberon K2 Dragonfly pond (no frog!) from my husband. He also got me a ifrogz case for my iphone.
> 
> Now, I need to go check decalgirl for skins on my netbook and maybe a new one for my phone to more match my ifrogz case.


Just wondered how your daughter liked her Oberon cover. Did she know in advance she was getting the kindle?


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

I got the Oberon "Tree of Life" DX cover in "Saddle". So far I am loving it. It's like something out Tolkien's Lord of the Rings. I notice it's already breaking in. I can't wait to see it in a year, with all of its character and worn, well-loved look. It is truly a wonderful piece of craftsman ship. I love it.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I got a Borsa Bella Kindle bag in the Orchid fabric from my parents. And $25 amazon e-cert from a sister. I bought myself a Library skin from DecalGirl.


----------



## lokkent (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all...
I bought my son a K2 for Christmas and he's having trouble registering.  He enters his email and password and submits and receives the message "Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time.  Please try again later."  According to the graph we have plenty of signal strength.  We have tried at all hours and so far the same response.  Any ideas?  Too much activity maybe?

Thanks


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I rec'd my much anticipated Kindle 2 plus silicone cover, screen protector, Mighty Bright Lite and Square Trade warranty from DH.
MIL gave me a $30 Amazon GC which I pretty much have spent already!
I also ordered myself a Borsa Bella travel bag (Flowers in the Attic) which be here by Wednesday!  

I am one happy camper!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Hubby got me $300 GC from Amazon for Kindle books   
Woooohooo   .


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I was finally allowed to open my K2i (again) yesterday.  With a housefull of people I didn't get much of a chance to read yesterday until before bed tho.  I love how quickly the pages turn and how the M-Edge Prodigy case fits.  The strap that holds it closed is perfect to put my finger under to hold the Kindle up and I LOVE that leather smell.  I'm pretty glad I'd opened it, registered it and charged it up "before" Christmas so it was good to go last night.  My wife said, "I guess that means I can't buy you books for Christmas anymore now, huh?".  I told her she could logon to my Amazon account and download whatever she wanted for me!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Just wondered how your daughter liked her Oberon cover. Did she know in advance she was getting the kindle?


She loves it! She had no idea she was getting a Kindle. I was not watching and she opened the cover first. She looked at it and handed it to me. "Here, I think this is yours." I took it and said thanks. When she opened her Kindle, I handed it back. I noticed her facebook status mentioned she got "a Kindle (ipod for books)"

Here she is, reading Twilight a few moments ago.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lokkent said:


> Hi all...
> I bought my son a K2 for Christmas and he's having trouble registering. He enters his email and password and submits and receives the message "Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please try again later." According to the graph we have plenty of signal strength. We have tried at all hours and so far the same response. Any ideas? Too much activity maybe?
> 
> Thanks


It might be a "too much activity" problem. Have you tried registering from the computer, not the Kindle? Go to your (or his) Amazon account, choose "manage my Kindle" and follow the prompts.

L


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

I have had my K2 since June. For Christmas I received an Oberon cover, the Hokusai Wave sky blue with corners. I like it even more than I thought I would


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ktwac said:


> I have had my K2 since June. For Christmas I received an Oberon cover, the Hokusai Wave sky blue with corners. I like it even more than I thought I would


I have the same cover, which I got 6 months ago. I'm still in love with it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> So, very interested in the new Kindle Owners that are joining our ranks OR those that received a great Kindle accessory! Let us know how good Santa was with your Kindle Christmas!


Santa was nice with a few OCTO cases


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

andy_in_virginia said:


> I got an M-Edge Platform Leather Jacket and one of their matching booklights and an Amazon gift card (and enough cash to buy another).
> 
> I am very pleased!


Well, I got a 250 dollar gift card for Kindle books! I was gobsmacked! 
I asked for a gift card but would have been thrilled with $25!
Patrisha


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Santa was very good to me this year.  I just got my K2 (I'm already 30% through my first book purchase - will take a while to get used to that rather than page numbers), the standard amazon cover (I have 2 weeks to decide on the Oberon cover I want for my birthday at the end of January), a mighty bright kindle light, and 75 in gift cards to Amazon.  Still one more Christmas to go where I'll probably rake in some more gift cards for books.  

I'm loving it so far.  I seem to read faster on the Kindle than with a DTB, possibly because of not having to follow the curve of the page.  But, I think I'm going to take a little break from reading to hack some fonts and screensavers on there.  I love to tinker.    Happy reading and Merry Christmas, everyone!

As a side note this was the perfect present for this year, as the 10" of snow and 3 to 4' snow drifts make a perfect excuse for staying in and reading instead of doing any work around the house.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a snuggie!    Not directly Kindle related but it came with a nice little book light which has already found a home in my purse. . . . .my NEW purse which holds my Kindle very nicely. . . . . I was looking for a picture on line but the company doesn't have that particular style on its site.  Sometime when I meet up with Betsy and/or Susan again I'll have them take a picture!  (Sorry, I am so NOT a camera person!)

Oh, and I got a fancy new monitor for my computer so I can see KindleBoards even better. . .and can play the videos intinst posts and actually hear the sound.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Although I was able to open mine early, I got my Kindle2 for Christmas! (no wonder I love this man!!!) Then I had to order a skin from decalgirl (moon fairy) and an Oberon cover (Dragonfly/Pond in sky blue). Then....someone mentioned Borsa Bella bags for kindles, sooooooo.......I had to go check those out too. Which then led to ordering a travel bag in Lunar Blue! My kindle is all set to go now, wherever I want to take it! Was a very Kindle Christmas and I am one lucky girl!!!~ (now I need a snuggie!!!)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I also got a snuggie!!   Mine is the microfiber variety and generates SO much static, I'm going to wash it before using it.  I'm scared I'm going to zap one of my gadgets!  I also got an Oberon cover, which I posted about on the photo section.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

Red said:


> Hubby got me $300 GC from Amazon for Kindle books
> Woooohooo  .


woohoo!! thats a lot of books


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

EKing said:


> I also got a snuggie!!  Mine is the microfiber variety and generates SO much static, I'm going to wash it before using it. I'm scared I'm going to zap one of my gadgets!


I got myself a Snuggie to see if I would like it. It was very thin, and like EKing said, staticky And there was a hole in the one of the arm seams!  So I got the gals at work an offbrand blankie with sleeves. Plusher fabric, less static, better workmanship.  I got ours from Fingerhut, but I think many sites are carrying Snuggie clones now.

I got a K2i for Christmas, I didn't have a problem with delivery because I broke down and got Amazon Prime a few months ago. Ordered on a Wednesday and had it on Friday for the standard Prime shipping. Though now that I have the Kindle, I don't know if I can justify renewing the Prime membership next year ...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a nook! And a nook case!

I got a nice little Tumi handbag and matching wristlet.....

and - oh Harveyyyyyyyyyyyy! - I got a Zune HD!!!


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

My wife got a medge New Yorker cover (That's the cover our Keeshond BJ is using), and my mother-in-law got me an Amazon gift certificate which I quickly turned into 5 Kindle books last night.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I got a nook! And a nook case!
> 
> I got a nice little Tumi handbag and matching wristlet.....
> 
> and - oh Harveyyyyyyyyyyyy! - I got a Zune HD!!!


Just curious, how do you use a zune with a mac?? So, do you have a zune and an ipod? I was wondering about owning both myself, what the advantage would be (I keep hearing about this zune pass thing) and if it's even possible on a mac?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Just curious, how do you use a zune with a mac?? So, do you have a zune and an ipod? I was wondering about owning both myself, what the advantage would be (I keep hearing about this zune pass thing) and if it's even possible on a mac?


Zune software is not available for the Mac.... I'm sure it can be used with BootCamp, or Parallels, or whatever the Windows emulation software is now. I do, however, also have a PC, so I loaded the software on that. The software is a little slicker (and more involved) than iTunes, and will take some getting used to. The registration process was a bit cumbersome, but I suspect being Christmas the servers might have been a little overloaded.

I have one iPhone, and two iPods, but I definitely wanted a Zune for the Zune Pass. For $15/month, you can access a boatload of music via your PC, or download to the Zune. That $15/month also gives you ten credits towards buying music, so I think it is an excellent deal. I haven't had a lot of time this weekend to load it up yet, but the first three albums I looked for were available for download, and they downloaded and synced to the Zune perfectly.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ChatNoir said:


> I got myself a Snuggie to see if I would like it. It was very thin, and like EKing said, staticky And there was a hole in the one of the arm seams!  So I got the gals at work an offbrand blankie with sleeves. Plusher fabric, less static, better workmanship.  I got ours from Fingerhut, but I think many sites are carrying Snuggie clones now.
> 
> I got a K2i for Christmas, I didn't have a problem with delivery because I broke down and got Amazon Prime a few months ago. Ordered on a Wednesday and had it on Friday for the standard Prime shipping. Though now that I have the Kindle, I don't know if I can justify renewing the Prime membership next year ...


I thought about not renewing my Prime membership when I got my Kindle but decided to keep it and I am glad I did. I still order a ton of stuff from Amazon and it has really paid for itself, year after year.

As for Christmas presents, I got a new bathroom sink and my husband installed it yesterday. Exciting, huh? LOL

L


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I got a K2i and Amazon cover from my parents. Downloaded all my PD books to it and am now happily 25% through A Study in Scarlet and have read several samples which I have enjoyed including The Old Man and the Sea, The Art of Racing in the Rain and The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo. Really find it easy to read. Going to go on a shopping spree soon for eBooks!


----------



## CMorrison64 (Jun 1, 2009)

My husband was a sweetie and gave me a VERY generous gift card to Amazon, he said he knew I liked my books (WELL DUH!) and accessories, but I just bout a huge load of books that were on my wish list. I am so happy.​


----------



## lokkent (Mar 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It might be a "too much activity" problem. Have you tried registering from the computer, not the Kindle? Go to your (or his) Amazon account, choose "manage my Kindle" and follow the prompts.
> 
> L


Thanks... Tried that with same result.


----------



## almeisan (Dec 25, 2009)

Boyfriend gave me an Amazon gift certificate which I will use for more Kindle books.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Santa as well as various family members gave me gift cards to amazon to purchase books! Santa also brought a mighty bright book light (now I can read once DH goes to sleep!), a trendy digital cover (now I can read in the bathtub!)  plus I received more pumpkin spice coffee for my keurig.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

lokkent said:


> Hi all...
> I bought my son a K2 for Christmas and he's having trouble registering. He enters his email and password and submits and receives the message "Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please try again later." According to the graph we have plenty of signal strength. We have tried at all hours and so far the same response. Any ideas? Too much activity maybe?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't read the entire thread, so if someone else has already answered this in advance I apologize.

However, you don't have to register your kindle through whispernet.

You can also do it on-line. Just to go to amazon.com, select Your Account, sign in to your account and select Manage Your Kindle.

Register Your Kindle is an option that appears on that web page.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

Didn't get anything Kindle related, but did send a K2i along with cover, waterproof cover, pelican box for protection and a mighty brite light to a young friend who is deployed in Iraq.  He loves it and was thrilled with the 180 books we preloaded for him.  Also sent along a letter detailing how he can sign up for Ebooks for Troops.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

ChatNoir said:


> I got myself a Snuggie to see if I would like it. It was very thin, and like EKing said, staticky And there was a hole in the one of the arm seams!  So I got the gals at work an offbrand blankie with sleeves. Plusher fabric, less static, better workmanship.  I got ours from Fingerhut, but I think many sites are carrying Snuggie clones now.
> 
> I got a K2i for Christmas, I didn't have a problem with delivery because I broke down and got Amazon Prime a few months ago. Ordered on a Wednesday and had it on Friday for the standard Prime shipping. Though now that I have the Kindle, I don't know if I can justify renewing the Prime membership next year ...


I asked for a Snuggie & didn't get one, but DD told me that the fabric feels funny & is staticky (sp?). I found a pattern on-line today & may try to make one out of a different fabric.

I have Amazon Prime & continue to use it extensively. Just go over to the Not Quite Kindle board & check out the threads on rice cookers, Keurig coffeemakers, Kitchen Aid mixers, the tea thread, etc. You can buy lots of things from Amazon, even after you switch to e-books. 

P.S. If you click on one of the Amazon links at the top page on this site, the boards get a small percentage of the purchase price. This helps offset the cost of running the site. It doesn't apply to e-books, but while you are browsing books, something else might catch your eye. I try to always start at Amazon through Kindleboards.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Tana928 said:


> Didn't get anything Kindle related, but did send a K2i along with cover, waterproof cover, pelican box for protection and a mighty brite light to a young friend who is deployed in Iraq. He loves it and was thrilled with the 180 books we preloaded for him. Also sent along a letter detailing how he can sign up for Ebooks for Troops.


Nicely done!!!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I was surprised at how crappy the Snuggie is! My 6 y/o begged for one for Christmas, so Santa brought her one. It's nothing but a thin blanket with sleeves. Sure doesn't stay on well without any sort of tie. 

I got an electric blanket. I placed it under the fitted sheet, so I'm lying on top of it, gives me the perfect warmth! (Hubby keeps it 60-65 degrees in the house year-round)

So jealous of those who got Kindles for Christmas!


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

For you Snuggie owners who aren't thrilled with them, get yourself a Slanket!  It is the original blanket with sleeves and was designed by a college student who actually had his mother make the very first one for him.  Snuggie actually copied his design.

It's plush and very nice - not cheap like the snuggies.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a Kindle 2, the Amazon Kindle leather hinge cover, Decal Girl pink tranquility skin and screen cover.  BIG suprise as hubby has been trying to get me one for months and I kept telling him No!  I get just about all my books loaned or given to me and probably haven't spent over $25.00 on books in years even though I read about 2 or 3 a week.  Spent that much Christmas day alone on Kendle books.  I also found the free books and it looks like some of the Christian "romance" type authors that I do read are on the free list.  So I've downloaded several of those.  Now between my computer and my Kindle, my family may not see me very much any more!!


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

You almost sound like my wife. (Not the 6 kids tho.) She reads Christian romance, gets most of her books from either the library or trading with friends. I've been afraid to even allow her to try a book on any of my ereaders for fear she'll like it too much and start spending $30 a week on books (something I know she doesn't want to do as much as I don't want her doing). Maybe I need to look for free titles again in that genre.

The really strange thing is that she's dyslexic. Wouldn't read a menu when I met her. Since she got help about 10 years ago she's read about 1,800 books. She's a Kindle candidate if I ever saw one.


----------



## Bentrain (Dec 13, 2009)

I love it, I love, I love it. For the first time in years I have done nothing but read since Xmas Morn. Vince Flynn, Micheal Crichton and now on Stephen king. Have to work today so I bummed about not being able to read the day away. Will be ordering one for the wife today


----------



## thor0298 (Dec 28, 2009)

I got a K2 for Christmas.  So far I am loving it.  I downloaded UR since it is the only King book I don't have.  Now just looking for some books


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I too got a new Kindle for Christmas!  Actually, I got it a bit earlier (last Tuesday).  I am in love... big time.  And I am pretty shocked at how many free books I put on here that I have never read before.  I also got an M-Edge Leisure Jacket and a Dalmatian print skin.


----------



## danlj28 (Dec 30, 2009)

First a thank you to this community. I did get a Kindle (K2) for Christmas, although I had asked for it after doing lots of research. *This community* was the tipping point for me. I am an avid iPhone user (since summer) and I was debating whether to wait for upcoming Apple Tablet.

First - Thanks to LuvMyKindle and suicidepact for reviews of marware cover (got Vue). I switched my Xmas list item from the Amazon leather one.
Thanks to TimonofAthens for Black Friday notice of special price. My wife took advantage of it.

You all convinced me this K2 was the right choice for me for now.

First impressions:


My first inclination was to touch the screen (iPhone trained). Knob took some adjustment.
Disappointed that my iPhone Kindle samples didn't sync
Bought a $101 science book by accident day one. (was horrified; CS corrected within a day. whew.. Only meant to get sample. Not used to preselected Buy it) (As my Brother in law said should have practiced on Thomas Hardy book for 95 cents)
At first didn't like lack of back lighting (like to read in bed) (again used to iPhone). Will research lights here.
Now that I'm getting the hang of it, it's a great experience. I love reading the Wash Post before getting up (without the constant navigation of iPhone).
Web URL experimental UI is crude. I've read most of this board on my iPhone.
Haven't been able to get pdfs working yet.
Love battery life
Love the look of the K2 in cover.
Need some peace to get into a book and read chapters.


Bringing it while traveling for New Year's. Taking Biz Trip on plane next week too.

More to come in other separate posts.

Happy New Year to this fine kindleBoards community


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I got the K2i, from my hubby. Apparently he had already purchased me the DX when I informed him (via email buy me this) that I wanted the K2i. The company I work for is sending me to Bulgaria no less than 4 times next year (probably more like 5-7) and I wanted to escape my habit of purchasing overpriced books in Airport bookstores during layovers I usually don't finish and can't even remember why I bought. So I researched the K2i coverage and decided that's the one I wanted. Poor hubby had to send the DX back! 

So as I opened it on Christmas morning my hubby tells this story and explains, it holds 15 (sic) books why do you need to buy anything on a trip? I spent 2 days believing it held only 15 books and archiving my books, fearing I would get a dreaded your hard drive is full message. Boy 1500 books seems so much more _reasonable_.

He also got me the Amazon black leather cover, which I do love, but how boring?? As I drool over oberone's etc......

Anyway I have purchased a few books but most of my 40+ books are free! They way I figure it my Kindle has already paid for itself!


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

I had actually never heard of a 'KINDLE' until about 2 months ago.  A co-worker was telling me how much his wife 'loved hers'.  That was about the time that the NOOK was being advertised on the B/N website.  I initially wanted that, not knowing anything about either one.  I talked to my husband and said for Christmas I really wanted a NOOK.  Thankfully, they were not available so he purchased a refurb Kindle2 on Ebay and I was ecstatic   I'm waiting for my skin to arrive and will eventually order my Oberon cover (possibly early V-day present?!)  I'm so glad I found these boards!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to all the new KBers!

My not-quite-Kindle Christmas gift from Hubby was the Sony 300 eReader. It arrived about 10 days early and of course I didn't wait to open it. I guess it is _sort_ of Kindle-related, because I refer to it as LyBerry's "Little Brother." Also got an Amazon GC so LyBerry didn't feel quite so left out. 

N


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

danlj28 said:


> Haven't been able to get pdfs working yet.


For the K2, PDFs only work natively with the newest operating system. I forget how long this has been out; I thought the K2i model was supposed to come with this. Choose the Settings option from the Menu on the home page & make sure you have version 2.3. It is supposed to upgrade automatically when you have the wireless on, but I gave up waiting & upgraded mine manually.


----------



## magyarbill (Dec 20, 2009)

My wife gave me mine on Christmas Eve - it wasn't a surprise.  Before I got it I got the Kindle app for my iPhone and had already gotten some free books in anticipation of getting the Kindle.  She also got me the Amazon cover (which I'm happy with) and a light.  So New Year's Eve I will have it a week and I have about 40 books and magazines.  When I'm home it is never too far away from me and I've brought it to work too.  My plan is to read a lot of classice that I either never read or want to reread.  One of my magazine subscriptions is the Times Literary Supplement, which I cannot get where I live.  I highly recommend it to anyone who wants a British viewpoint on literature and books in general.


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, I didn't get a Kindle for Christmas, but have been eyeing it for a while now.  I decided that I wanted to get back into reading again and I'm a gadget freak, so last Sunday I bought the K2 for myself with my Christmas bonus from work.  I received it this week and am loving it.  I have been reading as much as I can and I think it's the best gift I've purchased for myself in years.  

Tonight I bought a cover in my favorite color - green.  I think it's an M-edge  Can't remember the exact name.  Anyway I'm so happy I found this board and am looking forward to all your recommendations for future reads.  I'm currently reading "The Blind Side" as I would like to see the movie after I'm finished.

Happy New Year's everyone and be safe tomorrow night.

Linda
NJ


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought the K2 as an early Christmas present to myself.  Got the Amazon cover initially, then the M-edge Progidy cover in pink, have since ordered Oberon covers and a BB bag and skins from Decalgirl.  Have not received all of this yet but consider all of the orders as part of my Christmas present (or BD since my BD is in about 45 minutes!!!!!!!!).  A good friend got me Amazon.com gift certificates but did spend some of that on real hardback books.....cookbooks (I love them)!!!! but will use the extra for Kindle books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well HAPPY B_day Eldereno!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday eldereno - there are cookbooks for the kindle as well    Send shizu a pm and she will send you the kindleboards cookbook, right now Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker cook book is free,  and the rice cooker cookbook I understand had been kindelized!

Welcome to kindleboards! as well


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

Back in October I bought a K2 and so my brother got my K1 for Christmas.  He was pretty excited, he'd been wanting one.  I also got about $100 in gift certificates.  I've already bought a new book and I'm thinking about getting a light for my kindle.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Was lucky enough to get a big Amazon GC from my parents, and a littler one from another relative. I'm still catching up on reading lots of titles on my DX, so I haven't bought anything new yet, but I've got a big wish list!  
I was hoping for a present from Amazon in the form of the Kindle for Mac software, but it still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have been waiting for the Mac app too.  Can't wait...


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! This is my first post to the forum after joining a couple of days ago. My husband gave me a K2 for Christmas.   Unfortunately we have zero AT&T coverage in our tiny little town in NW MN. (Literally, our entire city limits is white on the coverage map provided at Amazon.)  I was able to load books by hooking the Kindle up to the PC. I brought my Kindle to work with me in Fargo and found that I got one bar of service.   So... I ordered a refurbished K2 with US wireless that uses Sprint and I now have five bars of service sitting in our living room. (Yay!)  However I am a very picky person and I noticed there was a "reversed" ding in the housing. It looked like there was something under the plastic K2 housing when the top was attached, like a screw head, and it was protruding out.  So... I ordered another refurbished unit -- and it is perfect!!  I'm thrilled that the refurbished units also come with a one year limited warranty.  I LOVE the Kindle!!!  (My enthusiasm never faded with the product whatsoever during my switcharoos!)  I had signed up for the trial Prime and was able to get each replacement shipped for $3.99 overnight.

I'm considering buying an extended warranty through Square Trade. Because the unit is refurbished, it doesn't qualify for the "accidental damage"... but at least the battery and other items would be covered. We only have furry kids, so as long as I keep my Kindle off of places where the dogs or cat could jump on it, I think it's pretty safe.

On my Amazon wishlist, I see that someone has purchased the M-Edge Go case and the M-Edge light for me.... but we haven't celebrated yet with my parents or the in-laws (because of the huge blizzard). I did finally read that the light doesn't work with the case that I had originally picked out. Drat!  Meanwhile, I ordered a different M-Edge case (fuschia Prodigy) and the M-Edge light - even though I know I'm getting the light from someone, I don't know when... and I'm impatient!!  We're meeting up with my parents tomorrow but not until March with my hubby's.  I figure I will just return the "gifts" for store credit as I am sure I will need it!!  And thanks to the darn Accessories forum, I found the Borsa Bella website and ordered a medium hobo (Charlotte's Web) plus the Kindle bag in Twighlight (I think).  And.... I had already ordered the Decal Girl skin in the Lily design. (Although I'm not sure if that actually "goes" with the fuschia case - we'll see.)

Hmmm..... and a brief intro, if you are still reading... I'm 41, married 4-1/2 years to my wonderful hubby (thanks to Match.com). We have three dogs and a cat. Blah blah blah.... 

Edited to add: Hubby also gave me the Amazon Kindle cover (black).   Since I like having choices, I'm going to keep that even though I will be sending back the Kindle 2i shortly.  I think.. Or maybe I should send that back too. Hmmm... Then using Kimberly's Math, the other cover would be $14. Or less, since the refurbished unit was $40 cheaper.... Ooooh... so that gives me $70... Oh, nevermind the math. I'm really not coming out ahead since I bought all of the other stuff!! LOL


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

$70 is almost enough for an Oberon Cover...


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

I got mine from my DH for xmas. Well actually he ordered the nook, but I cancelled it and ordered the kindle. It came yesterday and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!! So happy I canceled the other. 
This morning I ordered the Oberon, Ginko cover in red. 
Til then, I have been carrying it around it the box it came in!!! HAHA


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, my sister got a K2 (international?) for Christmas. She added it to my account and was able to download the 100+ books that I already had.  So, my Kindle Christmas present is the fact that she will be buying all the books for a while to make up for the fact that she just got so many for free!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My wonderful daughters (one is MeganW here on the boards) and my fantastic son-in-law bought me an Oberon Avenue of Trees in fern green and a BorsaBella bag for Christmas. I LOVE my new accessories (and my daughters and son-in-law, of course)!  I already had an Oberon and a larger BB bag, but my new ones are the ones that I really wanted.

(I received my K2 for Mother's Day, and quickly accessorized with a DecalGirl skin, a green Oberon World Tree cover, and a BorsaBella travel bag.  Although I loved all of my accessories, my BB bag wasn't quite the size that I wanted and my first choice of Oberon covers was the Avenue of Trees (in fern), but I talked Megan into buying that for her K2, not knowing I was going to get a K2 as a gift. Since I didn't want us to run the risk of getting our K2s mixed up, I chose a beautiful, but different, cover for myself.) I love the Avenue of Trees cover because it draws me into the scene, just as a good book draws me into the story.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a BB bag from my dad and sister, and I bought myself the Javoedge Pink Croc sleeve.

Non-K related: I didn't get a snuggie, but I got a blanket I had been wanting that's really soft for curling up on the couch. I got another larger blanket that I'm going to take to my mom's and leave. 
I got a label maker. Two pieces of stoneware. GCs to 3 restaurants. A VB bag. 
A box of coal and this: http://www.kay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product1%7C10101%7C10001%7C-1%7C940172911%7C15051%7C
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Also, welcome to all of the new K-owners who posted here.  Congratulations.
deb


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

drenee said:


> I got a BB bag from my dad and sister, and I bought myself the Javoedge Pink Croc sleeve.
> 
> Non-K related: I didn't get a snuggie, but I got a blanket I had been wanting that's really soft for curling up on the couch. I got another larger blanket that I'm going to take to my mom's and leave.
> I got a label maker. Two pieces of stoneware. GCs to 3 restaurants. A VB bag.
> ...


Congratulations! That last gift beats all Kindle gifts. Have you set a date?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  No.  No date yet.  Although if we leave it up to our family and friends we will have five weddings ranging from a cruise next fall to going to a judge next weekend.  LOL. 
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

drenee said:


> I got a BB bag from my dad and sister, and I bought myself the Javoedge Pink Croc sleeve.
> 
> Non-K related: I didn't get a snuggie, but I got a blanket I had been wanting that's really soft for curling up on the couch. I got another larger blanket that I'm going to take to my mom's and leave.
> I got a label maker. Two pieces of stoneware. GCs to 3 restaurants. A VB bag.
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you very much, Cindy.
deb


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Since I already own a kindle and all the accessories I received my new Nook for Christmas!!  I do love it!!!  I haven't had any problems with it!!  Just waiting for my decal girl to arrive so I can dress her up.  All the fun again of accessorizing!!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I've gotten an Amazon gift card, which I surely will be using to buy some more books


----------



## zenobia13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi -- new to the forum and to Kindle!

My brothers and I bought our 82 year old mother a Kindle 2 for Xmas, and she's petrified! She keeps coming up with excuses not to like it. We've been slowly acclimating her, and things were fine (she told me "I read from that Kindle and then went to bed and read a REAL book!") until she picked it up today and it had lost her page in the Jack Reacher novel she was reading. She had read it three days in a row, never set bookmarks or anything, and the Kindle took her to Chapter 6. She knew she'd read more than 30%, and Chap 6 was only 15%.  I tried "sync to last page read" and it told me this WAS the last page read. It took quite a while to figure out where she had actually left off -- Chapter 12! I turned the Kindle on and off a couple of times and it seemed to save the place for now. Is this a glich, an manufacturing error, did she do something wrong or do we have to live with this occasionally ?

Everything gives her ammunition to revert to "real" books. Since I'm the only InTown Child (and I'm 49) I'm tired of shlepping large-print books over to her, which also costs more than Kindle books do.  

I don't have a Kindle of my own yet, although someday soon I hope I will. Glad to find this forum and hope to pick your brains!

Zenobia


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB.  What nice sons you are.  Once she gets the hang of it I think she'll love it more and more. 
I'm not sure why it lost her place.  I had that happen once several months ago.  It's never happened again.
deb


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I was the Kindle Santa for my mom, who likes her Kindle and loves her Oberon. Go figure.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle Santa...love it.
deb


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Didn't get anything Kindle related for Christmas, but I did treat myself to two magazine subscriptions for Kindle. And I did buy a couple of books and several free ones. (Love the free books!)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the new peeps. 

Prime is still really worth it for me -- for birdseed alone.


----------

